# help re photography



## cwwxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello.

I am a photographer. I am going to be shooting a 8M Regatta race. I am looking for any sort of help. . I will be on a boat myself, about 1/4 mile from the other boats. I am also concerned of blurred pics as I am moving. . re the boat I am on. . .and then of course lens suggestions.

thanks.


----------



## jnsailing (Jul 4, 2008)

UV and Polarizing filters - long telephoto lens with good optics at wide open apertures - you didn't mention if it's film or digital but shoot at moderate to fast ASA - have your chase boat pilot take you to a good vantage point where the sun will be at a good angle on the subjects and position the boat to take the swells with as gentle a rocking a motion as possible - you will need to position yourself on the boat where you can rock in unison with the boat keeping your camera/lens steady on your subjects - if you have the opportunity to get in close especially before the race take along a wide angle lens and get some shots of the crews as they work - if you are close enough you might want a flash to help fill the shadows a touch

John N.


----------

